# Any Opinions on the Voodoo Labs GCX and Ground Control?



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I know these guys aren't exactly cutting-edge tech, but I can't afford to spring for something like the Gig Rig and I want more functionality than something like the Octaswitch. I'm looking to buy used.

I'm planning on setting it up to have banks of 4 presets with 8 instant-access switches for effects. I'll be incorporating MIDI to control my Mobius as well as my Flashback x4 (or anything else that crops up in the next little while that has MIDI capability).

If you've used this setup in the past, I'd love to hear your opinions. If you're still using it, I'd love to know why. If you sold it and moved on, ditto!


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

I think that will work well for you except that you'll have to give up one of your IA switches to send tap to the mobius.

I had a GCX/Ground Control for a while. I still have the GCX and have no complaints about it at all. I sold the Ground Control and got an RJM Mastermind GT which is complete and utter overkill but it can do almost anything. I quickly came up against the limitations of the ground control (wanted to send tempo to more than one device, needed more IA switches etc. etc). I wanted to control the looping on my POD HD pro and trying to do that on the ground contro, while possible, pretty much consumed all my IA switches.

But for basic preset switching and IAs, the Ground Control is great. It's easy to program, the switches are quiet. It's easy to set up.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

exhausted said:


> I think that will work well for you except that you'll have to give up one of your IA switches to send tap to the mobius.
> 
> I had a GCX/Ground Control for a while. I still have the GCX and have no complaints about it at all. I sold the Ground Control and got an RJM Mastermind GT which is complete and utter overkill but it can do almost anything. I quickly came up against the limitations of the ground control (wanted to send tempo to more than one device, needed more IA switches etc. etc). I wanted to control the looping on my POD HD pro and trying to do that on the ground contro, while possible, pretty much consumed all my IA switches.
> 
> But for basic preset switching and IAs, the Ground Control is great. It's easy to program, the switches are quiet. It's easy to set up.


I've drooled all over the Mastermind and the Fractal MFC-101, but the prices are too prohibitive for me. What I'd like to do, is kind of like you, start with the Voodoo gear and either upgrade the midi controller later, or even make the switch to something like the AxeFX.

I actually didn't realize that you could give up an IA spot for a tap. That's actually better for me, because the only thing I've been worried about is the lack of tap. I haven't really seen any documentation for how that works, can you run me through setting that up? I don't mind giving up an IA slot for tap, since I don't think I'll actually need to access all 8 loops anyway.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, the IA switches, when configured to turn a GCX loop on and off, are really just sending a CC message to the GXC specific to each loop. So to send tap to the Mobius for instance, checking their manual it looks like it's either CC 81 or 93. I'm not sure.

Then looking at page 11 of the ground control pro manual, you set up an IA to point at whatever channel the mobius is on and controller 81 or 93. CHxx CTL083 and then set it for momentary probably.

Every device is a little different but it won't be difficult once you have it all in front of you.

You can also get/build a standalone tap switch and plug it into one of the expression ports on the ground control I believe. Then you don't lose an IA on the board itself.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

exhausted said:


> Well, the IA switches, when configured to turn a GCX loop on and off, are really just sending a CC message to the GXC specific to each loop. So to send tap to the Mobius for instance, checking their manual it looks like it's either CC 81 or 93. I'm not sure.
> 
> Then looking at page 11 of the ground control pro manual, you set up an IA to point at whatever channel the mobius is on and controller 81 or 93. CHxx CTL083 and then set it for momentary probably.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info! I'm sure it'll make perfect sense when everything is in front of me. I was looking at the external option, but I think I want to keep two exp pedals, if possible.


----------

